# 1/24-1/25 Caprice



## 3deercreek (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am new to modeling and would like to build a 1/24-1/25 scale 1979-1980 Caprice. I can't seem to find one anywhere. Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The only Caprice kits I'm aware of are 1/25 scale, a 1973? from MPC and the other a early 90s 4 door from Revell.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Modelhaus made a resin body and interior.


----------



## 3deercreek (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you both. I appreciate it.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

None were ever made. Modelhaus has a 1978 resin Impala you could modify.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> The only Caprice kits I'm aware of are 1/25 scale, a 1973? from MPC and the other a early 90s 4 door from Revell.


MPC made 1/25th Caprice kits up until the '76 models.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The Revell kit was a snap together police car that was later turned into a Impala.


----------

